# No Egg Waffles



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

These are from my Eat The Norway cookbook and are quite good.  They usually take a little longer to brown in the waffler.

NO EGG WAFFLES

1 pint sour cream
6-8 Tbs water
1 tsp baking powder
1-1/4 cup flour
1 tsp salt

Mix all ingredients until smooth.   Let stand for 5-10 minutes before baking.  We serve them with gjetøst (Norwegian goat cheese), jam, or sour cream and berries.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 1, 2005)

Have you got something low/no fat/sugar to put on them?

A waffle completement nu on it's own is quite unappetising.

Do not suggest fruit, it is normally unobtainable in my location.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 1, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Have you got something low/no fat/sugar to put on them?
> 
> A waffle completement nu on it's own is quite unappetising.
> 
> Do not suggest fruit, it is normally unobtainable in my location.



I can only suggest canned fruit then, but we eat them warm with just butter as well.  If you can get coolwhip it is low cal.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 1, 2005)

This may sound goofy but I normally cannot abide pancakes or waffles because they're too filling for me. Would leaving eggs out make a difference? This recipe looks good!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 1, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> This may sound goofy but I normally cannot abide pancakes or waffles because they're too filling for me. Would leaving eggs out make a difference? This recipe looks good!



Yes, I like them and use them when I am out of eggs, or sometimes when I fee I have eaten eggs too often.  Do not necessarily believe in the 'egg' scare thing, but you never know.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 2, 2005)

Irrelevant, but intersting:

Some canned, preserved fruits ARE better than fresh. So  it is not a stupid suggestion.

However, they are invariably packed in sugar syrup. Slower acting, but as poisonous as arsenic to me. But thanks for the suggestion.

I have never made waffles wih eggs. Fanny Farmer has a number of waffle recipes, at least one of which is sans egg.

If anyone wants it I can post it. But I suspect you all have it in your own kitchens.


----------

